
How to bootstrap a social network with Firebase and Ionic - noodlio
https://www.noodl.io/market/product/P201602041823557/firebase-social-network-multi-purpose-social-network-starter-with-firebase
======
jeffehobbs
Your fancy carousel cube thingy is not working in iOS, which does not inspire
confidence.

~~~
adrianpike
Not working very well in Chrome, either. I'm not sure if I'm not supposed to
be able to drag it, but my first reaction was to try, and I wound up dragging
the transform'ed images around.

~~~
wanda
I don't like being judgemental, but this is a really silly mistake.

To prevent dragging the images, one could obviously use a div with a
background-image, like this stupid demo I made:
[https://jsbin.com/yaqezo/](https://jsbin.com/yaqezo/)

However,

    
    
        .screenshots img 
        {
          pointer-events: none;
          -webkit-user-select: none;
          -moz-user-select: none;
        }
    

would be even easier. Try it.

~~~
noodlio
Hi guys. Will have a look and immediately apply the changes. Thanks for the
thumbs up!

------
ben_utzer
light blue on white, light gray on white. nice site. unreadable.

~~~
noodlio
Thank you for the feedback. What would you recommend?

------
dineshp2
Very interesting. The beginning of the commodotization of social networks.

~~~
mooreds
The code can be commoditized, but the work of finding the users and getting
said users to join is a long way from being plug and play.

